# Problem with PX4 FTF



## NewYorker (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I bought a full size PX4 chambered in 9mm last month. During my range visits I consistently have a problem where the magazine does not seem to sit properly in the mag well (I notice a slight gap) and I wind up having FTF. I have no idea what may be the problem. This does not happen all the time. I am using Remington UMC 115 grain fmj. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## njjoe (Nov 16, 2013)

I, too, have a full size PX4 Storm in 9mm that had issues with fully seating the magazines when new. 

Since this was my very first gun I assumed I was doing something wrong. It seemed like every third or fourth time that I inserted the magazine it would slide into the grip, appear to be seated, but the round would not be chambered. I resorted to "banging" the mag with the palm of my hand to force it to seat. Then after a while I realized I did not have to do it anymore. Apparently it "wore in". Does that make sense?

I hope this helps.

-Joe


----------



## cuznbart (Dec 1, 2013)

Also experienced the same, especially when a round is still in the chamber. I was advised to be more forceful and slam the mag in with my palm. Problem has gone away.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Nope, these never happened, Berettas are flawless guns! It had to have been user error!

Just messing...I've heard of this happening with several new guns. A little burr here or there I guess is a normal part of the machining process but one would think that QC checks would catch these and clean things up when needed.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

NewYorker said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought a full size PX4 chambered in 9mm last month. During my range visits I consistently have a problem where the magazine does not seem to sit properly in the mag well (I notice a slight gap) and I wind up having FTF. I have no idea what may be the problem. This does not happen all the time. I am using Remington UMC 115 grain fmj. Any advice would be appreciated.


I assume you are using 10 rounds magazines? You say you notice a slight gap and the magazine does not seem to sit properly? A slight gap is normal in PX4's. I shoot extended magazines(i.e. 17 and 20 round magazines in my subcompact and compact) never an issue and I would say there is a 2 to 3 inch gap between the base of the magwell and floor plate. Likewise shooting 33 round Glock mags from a Glock 26 likewise would have a gap. You need to either slap the magazine into the pistol and/or make sure you hear or feel a click from the magazine release. As you stated correctly, (I have no idea what may be the problem). Your FTF' have nothing to do with your magazines . I would assume everyone who has posted having issues w/ the magazine seating resulting in ftf's in PX4's are brand new to semi-automatic pistols?:watching: Tips that may help: leave the magazine(s) fully loaded to capacity and let sit for 3 days or so. Same with the slide(i.e. rack the slide and lock back and let sit for three days or so. Try different ammunition like WWB(or hotter) if you can find it as opposed to UMC to see if it functions properly for the first 100 or so...


----------

